# Parking up in Geneva



## surfiejim

Hi to everyone . We are off on a spring skiing trip with parents/grand parents in tow-well hopefully we won't need to tow them but you know what I mean. Driving across France for the maiden voyage in our new, rather expensive toy (Euramobil Profilia 675VB). We've skied from MHs before but this time with young kids (1 and 3) plus the Grand Parents/Babysitters in there own MH. So we need more every day type holiday stuff to do. We're heading from Roscoff to Geneva then up through the Mont Blanc tunnel to maybe Alanga before turning around and then maybe up the valley toward Tignes. I'd like to have a good look around Geneva but there seems to be complications on entering Switzerland and I don't know if there are good places to park up over night convenyant for the city.
Any advise would be great and any other things that you think are a 'must see' in that area also wood be good to know about.
many thanks in advance.
Jamie


----------



## surfiejim

For those that may be interested.
I've just read a thread informing me of a blanket ban on over night parking in geneva. so i guess it's a paid site for us then! 

You get a blanket but nowhere to put your head down!!


----------



## DABurleigh

My experience with a car is that "parking" and "Geneva" forms an oxymoron....

Dave


----------



## erneboy

What with Geneva being south of the Uk I would have said "parking down in Geneva", Alan.


----------



## surfiejim

There are a few campsites. one looks very close to the lake so i may try there.


----------

